

ASK: is there a github for 3d objects? - sharemywin

is there a github(version control) for 3d objects?
======
tlongren
Not sure exactly what you're looking for. But is STL file viewing on GitHub
relevant? [https://github.com/blog/1465-stl-file-
viewing](https://github.com/blog/1465-stl-file-viewing)

------
jlengrand
I know that 3ds (the company behind catia
[http://www.3ds.com/products/catia/welcome/](http://www.3ds.com/products/catia/welcome/))
has an online platform where you can download and upload designs.

I can't find the name any more though.

What kind of 3d objects are you searching for exactly?

~~~
jlengrand
Here it is, I found it!

[http://www.3dvia.com/search/](http://www.3dvia.com/search/)

------
Oompa
Why not just use GitHub? What format are your models in? GitHub supports STL
viewing in browser. While STLs don't carry as much data as you may want, that
may be a start.

